# scfield is hot



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i went up to scofield again this weekend with a group of five to see if we could find out spot again. we had fast fishing, started about 7am and we were off the lake by 10:30am. it was a great trip. all in all we caught 60 fish and had our best trip of the year. minnows were slower this trip but worms were awesome, we ran out of worms. here are a few pics of our spoils


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

holy cow nice work! were you boating? or shore fishing?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet, any tigers?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Shoot that sounds like a killer day with the kid spork, WTG!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow!!! When's the fish fry?


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice fish well done !


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! Maybe I missed the change, is the trout limit no longer only 4 at Scofield?


----------



## woolybugger (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nice! Maybe I missed the change, is the trout limit no longer only 4 at Scofield?


2008 Fishing Guidebook
SCOFIELD RESERVOIR ? (Carbon and Utah 
Counties)
Trout limit 8. •


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Vey nice fish!

I've never been to Scofield, is there good fishing from the shore up there?


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

the limit is 8 now but it looks like it will change back to 4 next year and it will also pick up the same size restrictions on cutts and tigers. i wish i could find the person that put chub in scofield. :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

spork40 said:


> the limit is 8 now but it looks like it will change back to 4 next year and it will also pick up the same size restrictions on cutts and tigers. i wish i could find the person that put chub in scofield. :evil:


Isn't that so goofy? Do you really think that it was intentional or by accident from a live well or who knows? I can only imagine the penalty if someone were found doing that, what are the chances of being caught? I still remember driving by those shores about 20 years ago to see the results of the rotenone.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

why would you have live chub? they have to be dead to fish with, why would you take that chance? not saying you are but after seeing the effects of chub on our waters i do not see how any true fisherman would take that risk. plus chub are very resiliant i caught one this trip and we left it in the boat and three hours later, without being in water, it was still flopping around.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

spork40 said:


> why would you have live chub? they have to be dead to fish with, why would you take that chance? not saying you are but after seeing the effects of chub on our waters i do not see how any true fisherman would take that risk. plus chub are very resiliant i caught one this trip and we left it in the boat and three hours later, without being in water, it was still flopping around.


You are asking me if I use live chub as bait? Where did that come from? Shouldn't you be looking at a credit report or something? j/k, way slow here too. I have never heard of anyone using chub as bait, but that could be a reasonable explanation to the problem. At a ward outing the other day some kids in the ward caught some really small chubs/suckers from the stream, they were ready to take them home when I let them know that I would be calling the DWR and they would be waiting at their door for them, they did not like that answer, but knowing the parents, it is the only answer that would get through to them.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

So spork, were you fishing from a boat or the shore?

I ask because I'm headed either to Strawberry or Scofield tomorrow, but I haven't decided yet. I'll be fishing from the shore.

Any tips anyone has as to which location would be better would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gameface said:


> So spork, were you fishing from a boat or the shore?
> 
> I ask because I'm headed either to Strawberry or Scofield tomorrow, but I haven't decided yet. I'll be fishing from the shore.
> 
> Any tips anyone has as to which location would be better would be greatly appreciated!


Pretty safe to assume that it was from a boat to have that much of a haul. Especially with pics from the mtn view marina.


----------

